# FW Butterscotch vs FW Butterscotch (natural)



## TheV (13/9/17)

Hi guys,

I have a recipe that calls for FW Butterscotch (natural).
I would just like to know if these to things are the same?
https://vapehyper.co.za/products/fw-butterscotch-natural
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/butterscotch-concentrate-fw

The recipe in question:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/49319#boosted_remix_remixmonth_by_mrcoldone

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/9/17)

Ok I just answered my own question by going to the FW site:






Looks like I need Butterscotch (natural) specifically

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn (18/9/17)

So I haven't used either in quite some time bt from memory I recall natural to be a creamy, buttery in texture with slight vanilla/brown sugar notes whereas FW butterscotch was a darker, richer candy-like butterscotch with a slight burnt note. your sub may not work here.

The recipe only calls for 0.5% so it is intended to supplement the profile. in that recipe the intention will be to supplement the bakeries and round out the profile. FW butterscotch will darken the profile which may not be desireable, I would suggest using molin berry soft caramel at the same %.

i can suggest the following alternatives:
Flavorah Buttescotch 0.10%
Molin berry Soft Caramel 0.60-0.75% (Preferred)
FW butterscotch ripple 0.40% (this will be a brighter bscotch so hence my suggestion to drop %)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (18/9/17)

zandernwn said:


> So I haven't used either in quite some time bt from memory I recall natural to be a creamy, buttery in texture with slight vanilla/brown sugar notes whereas FW butterscotch was a darker, richer candy-like butterscotch with a slight burnt note. your sub may not work here.
> 
> The recipe only calls for 0.5% so it is intended to supplement the profile. in that recipe the intention will be to supplement the bakeries and round out the profile. FW butterscotch will darken the profile which may not be desireable, I would suggest using molin berry soft caramel at the same %.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions @zandernwn, I really appreciate it.
I did manage to get some Butterscotch (Natural) but its still good to know of the alternatives you suggested for future reference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

